# Drinking (water) on streets in Ramadan



## Camadd (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello,

I've read that it is not permitted by law to drink or eat anything during Ramadan.

Does anybody know how big is the fine in Dubai for drinking water outside home ? (street, malls...)

Thank you


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

Zero AED. None.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Umm, what the fine is worth is irrelevant. Is this the only thing that would stop you from doing it?


----------



## Camadd (Jun 1, 2009)

flossie said:


> Umm, what the fine is worth is irrelevant. Is this the only thing that would stop you from doing it?


Sorry for misunderstanding.

I have no intention to drink or eat anything, but everybody warns about the HIGH temperatures in that dates, and I am asking just in case me (or my wife) are not strong enough for waiting till evening. 
When travelling, and with 40º C in the central hours it is hardly difficult to not to drink a glass of water :| Will we be able to enter toilets or somewhere else for not being in public ?

Of course, I must insist, we will do our best to not to do it, but it is an issue that really worries me.


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

Who says that people can not drink outdoors? and will be fined?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Okay.  You will be able to drink, but you have to be discreet. (Bending down in the car, going into the toilets, etc.) It is illegal to eat/drink/smoke in public but if someone were to see you, you would probably be asked politely not to. (BTW, pregnant women, menstruating women and people who are ill are exempt.) There are also many places that are open where you can eat but they are usually screened off to the public. To the non-muslim, Ramadan is an inconvenient time, but you will certainly have opportunities to eat/drink during the day. It's more about having respect and awareness for the Muslims around you.  You'll be fine. My biggest whinge is that my birthday has fallen during Ramadam for the last 3 years and I am limited to where to go to lunch.  But I always manage to find somewhere, so it's really not a big deal.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

aamert said:


> Who says that people can not drink outdoors? and will be fined?


The law says.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks flossie for the info. We will be experiencing our first Ramadan this year and were wondering about the grocery stores like spinneys. Do they change their hours that they are open?


----------



## Camadd (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you very much flossie for the tips !


----------



## Camadd (Jun 1, 2009)

If you do not mind, I'd like to add a second question.

I've read too that on private beaches it is allowed to take a bath for both men and women. But.. what about public beaches ? they are forbidden during Ramadan Days ? 

Oh, and last question. I've seen several dates for the end of Ramadan. Some sites says 18-sept, and some others 21-Sept. (I guess that dates are included) Do you anyone know where can I find what is the last ramadan day for 2009 ?

Thanks so much !


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

On the subject of drinking water, it was mentioned to me that children are not aloud to drink water in the schools during Ramadan. Is this correct or is it something that is blown out of proportion.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Ramadan dates aren't decided until the actual day so it's always approximate. It depends on the moon watching comittee (it does have a more official name, but I forget what it is ) So it's generally announced the day before but the dates given are usually pretty accurate. One of the novelties of living in Dubai. It's actually quite fun to watch the moon getting smaller and smaller and knowing Eid is getting closer and closer.

Beaches. While it's the 'done thing' to dress more conservatively during Ramadan, the beaches run as normal. It's bloody hot down there, though.

Supermarkets do a roaring trade during Ramadan because the evening meal is so huge and it's pretty much a celebration every night. So go early to get your food because the queues are horrendous. 

As an aside, traffic accidents are much more frequent during Ramadan. People are hungry, suffering from nicotine withdrawal and tired. They are in a hurry to get home before dusk to eat. So drive carefully.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Mayapatel said:


> On the subject of drinking water, it was mentioned to me that children are not aloud to drink water in the schools during Ramadan. Is this correct or is it something that is blown out of proportion.


Children are not expected to fast during Ramadan. Sometimes younger children may choose to do a 'token' day and older children (teenagers) will choose to fast. It might vary from school to school, but in our school, the children who are fasting go to the cafeteria during 'snack time' and the other children eat in the class. They are allowed to drink water. My daughter chooses not to because some of the kids in her class are fasting, but she will have a good drink when the other kids go to the cafeteria. My son is younger, and he carries on as normal. School hours during Ramadan are much shorter, anyway. (8.30 to 12.30). It nice to start the shool year with shorter hours. The morning traffic is much heavier, though, because schools and businiesses are all starting at the same time, where as usually schools start earlier.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

The dates of all Muslim celebrations is determined by the moon. So you will not be able to get an exact date until about a week or closer to the date.

I am interested in the water during Ramadan thing too.....this one will be my first one in Dubai and I dont know the dos and donts!
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It's not too difficult to get by.

Don't be blatant with eating, drinking and smoking in areas where other people can see you.

Most firms will set aside a room for those who are not fasting to go to have a drink, food and a smoking area.

The main food courts in the malls will be closed until Iftar is called. Some of the malls, not all, will usually have a curtained off area for non-muslims to use.

Bear in mind, your car is counted as a public place, so again, be dicreet.

The working hours (according to the Ministry of Labour) are reduced to 6 hrs per day, for everyone. However, not all companies adhere to this, but if your does, short days for a whole month.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> The dates of all Muslim celebrations is determined by the moon. So you will not be able to get an exact date until about a week or closer to the date.
> 
> I am interested in the water during Ramadan thing too.....this one will be my first one in Dubai and I dont know the dos and donts!
> Thanks for asking!


I'll be posting the annual Ramadan thread a few weeks beforehand and you will find plenty of information in the local press.

-


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> It's not too difficult to get by.
> 
> Don't be blatant with eating, drinking and smoking in areas where other people can see you.
> 
> ...





Hi 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Last day of Ramadan depends on the state of the moon. Last year when I was over there my cousin got a call at night to say that the last day was the next day and not to come to work.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

I have a question...who checks if a woman is menstruating? 

I bought an ice cream last year and mistakenly took a bite out of it as I left the market, I thought I would be castrated right there on the spot...the gasps of shock and horror as I enjoyed my ice cream was palpable...I'll be locking myself indoors this year


----------

